# What the customer wanted...



## Carpenter Jay (Apr 25, 2012)

I was asked to build 3 cabs. for a eating establishment downtown. All they wanted was a place to put there bus trays and stuff. The decor is rough sawn so I used white oak, re-sawed it, but I had to have fun with it so I book-matched the pieces. Like anyone will ever notice, but hey?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Wheres the pictures?


----------



## thomask (Apr 6, 2011)

Gary Beasley said:


> Wheres the pictures?




x2


----------

